# Mcafee Active Shield problem.



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Everytime I load up my computer I get an error active shield says some component's are missing or might not have been installed properly. Please reinstall active shield. What can i do to fix this? Where can i get mcafee active shield without having to purchase it to fix this problem? I downloaded mcafee virus scan so I have that but I still can't do anything till i get the active shield working.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you should be able to redownload from mcafee. i would uninstall mcafee and put AVG7 free in. i did that 8 months ago. i had mcafee 9.0 and what a pain.

http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition/3000-2239-10342876.html?tag=list


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

found this on mcafee help site:
What do I do if SecurityCenter is 'missing components'?
If you receive this error message, complete the following:

Close all application windows. 
Click Start, then Run and type the following into the 'Open' field exactly as shown: REGSVR32 MSXML.DLL 
Click OK. 
Restart the computer 

hope this helps  
what version of mcafee do u have? i've used it for years with no problem
and this is the first i've heard of active shield


----------



## adamsta1463 (Apr 16, 2007)

On t bone's last thread, what i typed in the RUN command, and it didn't work. My laptop couldn't find the right file. Help??


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What versions of virus-scan and security center do you have? What is the exact error message that you're getting?


----------



## adamsta1463 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have McAfee version 9
The Active Shield message says: "Some components of ActiveShield are either missing or might not have been installed properly. Please reinstall ActiveShield. If you have started your computer in safe mode, please restart your computer in normal mode to enable McAfee VirusScan."


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This is from McAfee tech support http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/

I receive the following VirusScan error: 'Some components of ActiveShield are missing'

Summary: This article explains how to identify and troubleshoot the missing components error displayed by VirusScan.

Product Versions:

* VirusScan 8
* VirusScan 9

Operating Systems:

* Windows 98 / Me
* Windows 2000
* Windows XP Home / Pro

Description

This error can be caused by several factors. Please follow steps 1 through 3 to troubleshoot common causes to this error.

Step 1: Verify other anti-virus programs are not installed

1. Open Add/Remove Programs located in the Control Panel.
2. Go down the list of installed programs and see if any anti-virus programs are installed (other then McAfee VirusScan).
3. If another anti-virus program is found, it is recommended to uninstall them to resolve this error.
Note: You may also need to uninstall/reinstall McAfee VirusScan (refer to step 2).

Step 2: Uninstall/Reinstall VirusScan
Uninstall

1. Open Add/Remove Programs located in the Control Panel.
2. Locate and select McAfee VirusScan.
3. Click Remove to begin the uninstall process.
4. When prompted, please reboot the PC.

Reinstall

1. If you have an online subscription to VirusScan: please refer to the following FAQ:
http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/faq3.asp?docid=70669
2. If you have a VirusScan CD-ROM: please insert it into your CD-Rom Drive to begin installation process.
Note: if the installation window does not autorun, click Start > Run > and type D:\SETUP.EXE (If your CD ROM drive uses a different letter other than D, substitute that letter for D.).
3. If you downloaded the installation package (.exe): Locate the VirusScan installation .exe file and double-click to begin the installation process.

Step 3: Verify your system is not infected with a virus

1. The easiest method is to use FreeScan. For instructions, please refer to http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/faq3.asp?docid=72292
Note: This process will simply tell you if your system is infected with a virus. If you are infected with a virus and require assistance removing the infection, please refer to the following URL: http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/vrContactOptions.asp for virus removal options.


----------

